# one little question plus native specie to share



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2007)

Will male orchid mantis be leaving automatically after successfully mating or eep sitting the back of the counter part? My adult female is mature slightly over 3 weeks, and no copulaiton has been observed for the mounting occured for almost 10 days. It's sad to see the male keep hammering on the female's back once for a while without any response.

Here is the specie that is extremely rare in Taiwan. Iam sorry that I did not wintness myself, but from academic source offered for non-commercial uses.

This specie Kishinouyeum cornutus lives in an old primary forest here, extremely rare.

Wish you enjoy!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 28, 2007)

Send me one!!!!! It looks like a male you should culture them!!


----------



## wuwu (Mar 28, 2007)

OMG, i'm speechless! *drooling*


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

What a great looking mantis!


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes the male can sat on the females back for a long time and it can be very annoying. Just make sure you keep them both well fed, a friend had his male stay on the females back for 2 weeks, he never left the female freely, he died on her!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes the male can sat on the females back for a long time and it can be very annoying. Just make sure you keep them both well fed, a friend had his male stay on the females back for 2 weeks, he never left the female freely, he died on her!

Thank Sheldon, that answer my question!

Enjoy the photo

Luke


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, i must say it is quite beautiful, do you know who the photographer was? I would be really interested to see more of their work.


----------



## Ian (Mar 28, 2007)

What wonderful photos, moreover, wonderful species. I haven't seen these before, or even seen the name mentioned before.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice pics!! Another friend of mine from Taiwan mentioned about this species before, he only found them once in the forest on mountain and prefer high altitude area with cooler temp. There is another link from Taiwan where you can find some pics of this species

http://freebsd.tspes.tpc.edu.tw/~afu/314.htm

They are rare but believed it can be found over the South East Area jungle too (with high altitude)


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

This is annoying that there is a limit on the word allowed per each post :?

Anway, here is another section of my reply.

_Some adult male orchid mantis will ride on the female for a long time before or even after mating. A friend of mine have seen a female laying ootheca while the male is still on top of her. Most of my adult male have to be removed from the female by force using tweezer. _


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 28, 2007)

hahaha wow that male went overboard then yen


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

_It appears to be a vulnerable moment for the male as adult female sometimes attack the male due to the my intervention, so be extra careful if you decided to separate them. _


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

_Drumming performed by the orchid mantis is a natural way of male letting the female aware of his presence._

Sorry for all this broken reply......


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the answers and advices,

will plan a trip to the site possible for the specie existing in summer.

hope to bring photo of myself for you gentlemen.

Luke


----------



## Christian (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi.

Very nice. I have never seen photos of one of those by myself yet. I begin to question their actual systematic position, now I've seen the photos. I would definitely be interested in some of those. There are several species known, but it may turn out that most are synonyms. The genus is restricted to China, the ones from Malaysia are known as _Ceratocrania_ and _Phyllothelys_, respectively.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 1, 2007)

Fortuntaely I am.

A couple days ago, one of my student graduated some years ago came to me and asking fluit fly culturing technique. After that he tlad me he go out bug-hunting prety often in the area which is alien to me, and mention about bring me some rare herculus beatles for me, and finally we talking about the above_cited species. Ha! that just something he saw before and would like to bring me some at all possible.

Hope to offer you the real thing soon!


----------

